# Homepage mit photoshop erstellt,wie kriege eine MP3 rein



## kaimonchi (5. August 2003)

Brauche mal eure Hilfe!!!

Habe mir meine Homepage gerade zusammen gebastelt.
Mit Photoshop und Imageready.Alle Slices und alle Links sind gesetzt.
So,jetzt soll aber auf der Hauptseite und allen Unterseiten Musik laufen.
Wie kriege ich das hin?

Sag jetzt schon mal für den heißen Tip danke!!!


----------



## Andreas Gaisbauer (5. August 2003)

http://www.selfhtml.net/html/dateiweit/hintergrundmusik.htm

bye


----------



## kaimonchi (6. August 2003)

*hintergrundmusik*

Hi,
hab es versucht,es kommt aber keine Musik.Hab ich den Quelltext richtig eingefügt.Hab es so verstanden,daß man die die Hintergrundmusik an den Anfang der eigentlichen Seite setzt.
Hab meine Page mal miteingefügt.
äre nett von dir wenn du mal drüber gucken könntest.
Vielen Dank 
Kai (kai.alberti@tiscali.de)



<html>
<head>
<title>G:\Eigene Webs\Webseite\01-billy_thunder_and_vanguarde_-_incline-gem.mp3</title>
<!-- Microsoft: -->
<bgsound src="background.mid" loop="infinite">
</head>
<body>
<HTML>
<HEAD>
<TITLE>Hauptseite</TITLE>
<META HTTP-EQUIV="Content-Type" CONTENT="text/html; charset=iso-8859-1">
</HEAD>
<BODY BGCOLOR=#FFFFFF LEFTMARGIN=0 TOPMARGIN=0 MARGINWIDTH=0 MARGINHEIGHT=0>
<!-- ImageReady Slices (Hauptseite.psd) -->
<TABLE WIDTH=1024 BORDER=0 CELLPADDING=0 CELLSPACING=0>
	<TR>
		<TD COLSPAN=11>
			<IMG SRC="Bilder/home_01.gif" WIDTH=1024 HEIGHT=164 ALT=""></TD>
	</TR>
	<TR>
		<TD COLSPAN=2>
			<IMG SRC="Bilder/home_02.gif" WIDTH=114 HEIGHT=64 ALT=""></TD>
		<TD>
			<A HREF="http://www.kai-alberti.de/home" TARGET="_blank">
				<IMG SRC="Bilder/home_03.gif" WIDTH=92 HEIGHT=64 BORDER=0 ALT=""></A></TD>
		<TD COLSPAN=2>
			<A HREF="http://www.kai-alberti.de/contact" TARGET="_blank">
				<IMG SRC="Bilder/home_04.gif" WIDTH=106 HEIGHT=64 BORDER=0 ALT=""></A></TD>
		<TD>
			<A HREF="htttp://www.kai-alberti.de/fotogalerie" TARGET="_blank">
				<IMG SRC="Bilder/home_05.gif" WIDTH=138 HEIGHT=64 BORDER=0 ALT=""></A></TD>
		<TD>
			<A HREF="http://www.kai-alberti.de/bewerbung" TARGET="_blank">
				<IMG SRC="Bilder/home_06.gif" WIDTH=138 HEIGHT=64 BORDER=0 ALT=""></A></TD>
		<TD>
			<A HREF="http://www.kai-alberti.de/links" TARGET="_blank">
				<IMG SRC="Bilder/home_07.gif" WIDTH=106 HEIGHT=64 BORDER=0 ALT=""></A></TD>
		<TD COLSPAN=2>
			<A HREF="http://gb2003.de/a/alberti.html" TARGET="_blank">
				<IMG SRC="Bilder/home_08.gif" WIDTH=179 HEIGHT=64 BORDER=0 ALT=""></A></TD>
		<TD>
			<IMG SRC="Bilder/home_09.gif" WIDTH=151 HEIGHT=64 ALT=""></TD>
	</TR>
	<TR>
		<TD COLSPAN=11>
			<IMG SRC="Bilder/home_10.gif" WIDTH=1024 HEIGHT=64 ALT=""></TD>
	</TR>
	<TR>
		<TD COLSPAN=11>
			<IMG SRC="Bilder/home_11.gif" WIDTH=1024 HEIGHT=62 ALT=""></TD>
	</TR>
	<TR>
		<TD COLSPAN=11>
			<IMG SRC="Bilder/home_12.gif" WIDTH=1024 HEIGHT=64 ALT=""></TD>
	</TR>
	<TR>
		<TD COLSPAN=11>
			<IMG SRC="Bilder/home_13.gif" WIDTH=1024 HEIGHT=64 ALT=""></TD>
	</TR>
	<TR>
		<TD COLSPAN=11>
			<IMG SRC="Bilder/home_14.gif" WIDTH=1024 HEIGHT=64 ALT=""></TD>
	</TR>
	<TR>
		<TD COLSPAN=11>
			<IMG SRC="Bilder/home_15.gif" WIDTH=1024 HEIGHT=64 ALT=""></TD>
	</TR>
	<TR>
		<TD COLSPAN=11>
			<IMG SRC="Bilder/home_16.gif" WIDTH=1024 HEIGHT=64 ALT=""></TD>
	</TR>
	<TR>
		<TD COLSPAN=11>
			<IMG SRC="Bilder/home_17.gif" WIDTH=1024 HEIGHT=30 ALT=""></TD>
	</TR>
	<TR>
		<TD>
			<IMG SRC="Bilder/home_18.gif" WIDTH=12 HEIGHT=64 ALT=""></TD>
		<TD COLSPAN=3>
			<IMG SRC="Bilder/home_19.gif" WIDTH=250 HEIGHT=64 ALT=""></TD>
		<TD COLSPAN=5>
			<IMG SRC="Bilder/home_20.gif" WIDTH=602 HEIGHT=64 ALT=""></TD>
		<TD COLSPAN=2>
			<A HREF="http://www.disclaimer.de/disclaimer.htm" TARGET="_blank">
				<IMG SRC="Bilder/home_21.gif" WIDTH=160 HEIGHT=64 BORDER=0 ALT=""></A></TD>
	</TR>
	<TR>
		<TD>
			<IMG SRC="Bilder/spacer.gif" WIDTH=12 HEIGHT=1 ALT=""></TD>
		<TD>
			<IMG SRC="Bilder/spacer.gif" WIDTH=102 HEIGHT=1 ALT=""></TD>
		<TD>
			<IMG SRC="Bilder/spacer.gif" WIDTH=92 HEIGHT=1 ALT=""></TD>
		<TD>
			<IMG SRC="Bilder/spacer.gif" WIDTH=56 HEIGHT=1 ALT=""></TD>
		<TD>
			<IMG SRC="Bilder/spacer.gif" WIDTH=50 HEIGHT=1 ALT=""></TD>
		<TD>
			<IMG SRC="Bilder/spacer.gif" WIDTH=138 HEIGHT=1 ALT=""></TD>
		<TD>
			<IMG SRC="Bilder/spacer.gif" WIDTH=138 HEIGHT=1 ALT=""></TD>
		<TD>
			<IMG SRC="Bilder/spacer.gif" WIDTH=106 HEIGHT=1 ALT=""></TD>
		<TD>
			<IMG SRC="Bilder/spacer.gif" WIDTH=170 HEIGHT=1 ALT=""></TD>
		<TD>
			<IMG SRC="Bilder/spacer.gif" WIDTH=9 HEIGHT=1 ALT=""></TD>
		<TD>
			<IMG SRC="Bilder/spacer.gif" WIDTH=151 HEIGHT=1 ALT=""></TD>
	</TR>
</TABLE>
<!-- End ImageReady Slices -->
</BODY>
</HTML>


----------



## Andreas Gaisbauer (6. August 2003)

Sei mir nicht böse, aber ein bisschen HTML sollte man können wenn man eine Homepage baut. Also:

1) Achte darauf das du nur einmal <html><body> drin hast und nicht öfters...
2) das <titel> soll nicht den Titel angeben, sondern den Namen der Seite.
3) der Titel vom Track wird unter src angegeben.

Habs dir noch repariert...

```
<HTML>
<HEAD>
<TITLE>Hauptseite</TITLE>
<META HTTP-EQUIV="Content-Type" CONTENT="text/html; charset=iso-8859-1">
<bgsound src="G:\Eigene Webs\Webseite\01-billy_thunder_and_vanguarde_-_incline-gem.mp3" loop="infinite">
</HEAD>
<BODY BGCOLOR=#FFFFFF LEFTMARGIN=0 TOPMARGIN=0 MARGINWIDTH=0 MARGINHEIGHT=0>
<embed src="G:\Eigene Webs\Webseite\01-billy_thunder_and_vanguarde_-_incline-gem.mp3" autostart="true" loop="true" hidden="true" height="0" width="0">
<!-- ImageReady Slices (Hauptseite.psd) -->
<TABLE WIDTH=1024 BORDER=0 CELLPADDING=0 CELLSPACING=0>
<TR>
<TD COLSPAN=11>
<IMG SRC="Bilder/home_01.gif" WIDTH=1024 HEIGHT=164 ALT=""></TD>
</TR>
<TR>
<TD COLSPAN=2>
<IMG SRC="Bilder/home_02.gif" WIDTH=114 HEIGHT=64 ALT=""></TD>
<TD>
<A HREF="http://www.kai-alberti.de/home" TARGET="_blank">
<IMG SRC="Bilder/home_03.gif" WIDTH=92 HEIGHT=64 BORDER=0 ALT=""></A></TD>
<TD COLSPAN=2>
<A HREF="http://www.kai-alberti.de/contact" TARGET="_blank">
<IMG SRC="Bilder/home_04.gif" WIDTH=106 HEIGHT=64 BORDER=0 ALT=""></A></TD>
<TD>
<A HREF="htttp://www.kai-alberti.de/fotogalerie" TARGET="_blank">
<IMG SRC="Bilder/home_05.gif" WIDTH=138 HEIGHT=64 BORDER=0 ALT=""></A></TD>
<TD>
<A HREF="http://www.kai-alberti.de/bewerbung" TARGET="_blank">
<IMG SRC="Bilder/home_06.gif" WIDTH=138 HEIGHT=64 BORDER=0 ALT=""></A></TD>
<TD>
<A HREF="http://www.kai-alberti.de/links" TARGET="_blank">
<IMG SRC="Bilder/home_07.gif" WIDTH=106 HEIGHT=64 BORDER=0 ALT=""></A></TD>
<TD COLSPAN=2>
<A HREF="http://gb2003.de/a/alberti.html" TARGET="_blank">
<IMG SRC="Bilder/home_08.gif" WIDTH=179 HEIGHT=64 BORDER=0 ALT=""></A></TD>
<TD>
<IMG SRC="Bilder/home_09.gif" WIDTH=151 HEIGHT=64 ALT=""></TD>
</TR>
<TR>
<TD COLSPAN=11>
<IMG SRC="Bilder/home_10.gif" WIDTH=1024 HEIGHT=64 ALT=""></TD>
</TR>
<TR>
<TD COLSPAN=11>
<IMG SRC="Bilder/home_11.gif" WIDTH=1024 HEIGHT=62 ALT=""></TD>
</TR>
<TR>
<TD COLSPAN=11>
<IMG SRC="Bilder/home_12.gif" WIDTH=1024 HEIGHT=64 ALT=""></TD>
</TR>
<TR>
<TD COLSPAN=11>
<IMG SRC="Bilder/home_13.gif" WIDTH=1024 HEIGHT=64 ALT=""></TD>
</TR>
<TR>
<TD COLSPAN=11>
<IMG SRC="Bilder/home_14.gif" WIDTH=1024 HEIGHT=64 ALT=""></TD>
</TR>
<TR>
<TD COLSPAN=11>
<IMG SRC="Bilder/home_15.gif" WIDTH=1024 HEIGHT=64 ALT=""></TD>
</TR>
<TR>
<TD COLSPAN=11>
<IMG SRC="Bilder/home_16.gif" WIDTH=1024 HEIGHT=64 ALT=""></TD>
</TR>
<TR>
<TD COLSPAN=11>
<IMG SRC="Bilder/home_17.gif" WIDTH=1024 HEIGHT=30 ALT=""></TD>
</TR>
<TR>
<TD>
<IMG SRC="Bilder/home_18.gif" WIDTH=12 HEIGHT=64 ALT=""></TD>
<TD COLSPAN=3>
<IMG SRC="Bilder/home_19.gif" WIDTH=250 HEIGHT=64 ALT=""></TD>
<TD COLSPAN=5>
<IMG SRC="Bilder/home_20.gif" WIDTH=602 HEIGHT=64 ALT=""></TD>
<TD COLSPAN=2>
<A HREF="http://www.disclaimer.de/disclaimer.htm" TARGET="_blank">
<IMG SRC="Bilder/home_21.gif" WIDTH=160 HEIGHT=64 BORDER=0 ALT=""></A></TD>
</TR>
<TR>
<TD>
<IMG SRC="Bilder/spacer.gif" WIDTH=12 HEIGHT=1 ALT=""></TD>
<TD>
<IMG SRC="Bilder/spacer.gif" WIDTH=102 HEIGHT=1 ALT=""></TD>
<TD>
<IMG SRC="Bilder/spacer.gif" WIDTH=92 HEIGHT=1 ALT=""></TD>
<TD>
<IMG SRC="Bilder/spacer.gif" WIDTH=56 HEIGHT=1 ALT=""></TD>
<TD>
<IMG SRC="Bilder/spacer.gif" WIDTH=50 HEIGHT=1 ALT=""></TD>
<TD>
<IMG SRC="Bilder/spacer.gif" WIDTH=138 HEIGHT=1 ALT=""></TD>
<TD>
<IMG SRC="Bilder/spacer.gif" WIDTH=138 HEIGHT=1 ALT=""></TD>
<TD>
<IMG SRC="Bilder/spacer.gif" WIDTH=106 HEIGHT=1 ALT=""></TD>
<TD>
<IMG SRC="Bilder/spacer.gif" WIDTH=170 HEIGHT=1 ALT=""></TD>
<TD>
<IMG SRC="Bilder/spacer.gif" WIDTH=9 HEIGHT=1 ALT=""></TD>
<TD>
<IMG SRC="Bilder/spacer.gif" WIDTH=151 HEIGHT=1 ALT=""></TD>
</TR>
</TABLE>
<!-- End ImageReady Slices -->
</BODY>
</HTML>
```
bye


----------



## kaimonchi (6. August 2003)

Hi,vielen Dank.
Ein bischen HTML kann ich ja,für ebay reichts.
Gruß
Kai


----------



## buddha (8. August 2003)

nur was hat des mit photoshop zu tun


----------



## mcblair (16. August 2003)

frag ich mich auch...wie mit photoshop erstellt??:-(


----------



## daleIlowmo (20. August 2003)

probiers doch mal mit 

bgsound="sound.mid" im <body> tag :also:
<body bgsound="sound.mid">

das ist dann für msIE und für netscape steht was im head etc.

einfach nochmal alles in ruhe lesen...


----------

